
Ask HN: Is it just me or is medium blocking mobile browsers? - ElFitz
Came across an article[^1][^2] on Twitter, and it seems like medium is now at least experimenting with preventing mobile browsers and forcing it&#x27;s app usage on mobile devices (Cf screenshot [^3])<p>[1]: Twitter link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;vaKQhIhVlL?amp=1<p>[2]: Original URL https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;series&#x2F;7-paradoxal-singularities-9648bed59ee<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gPtvn6L
======
DollarGuru
It shows the same for me. They don't want people reading on mobile browsers
anymore it seems.

